# Honda HS80 Rebuild



## Shanem (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm in the process of rebuilding a Honda HS80K1TC. It was built in 91 and is like a tank. 

The impeller bearing and two drive bearings had to be replaced. There was some slight rust around the auger housing. Other than that the motor purred like a kitten. I tested the compression and it was still 138psi. 

At the moment I have it split in two and the auger removed. I've sanded off the rust and put a coat of paint on the augers and the auger housing. 

I'm in the process of trying to replace the bearings in the track. I have all the bolts and pins removed on the right track to get access to them but can't figure out how to get the sleeve (13 in the crawler systematic) off the tension arm to remove the track inside plate. Has anyone else done this or has access to the service manual? I don't know if this sleeve is threaded onto the shaft or if it is pressed on. 

I'll post some pictures when i remember to bring out the camera.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The "C" at the end of the model name tells me you have a Canadian model; they are usually mechanically close to USA models.

Here are a couple of pages from the USA shop manual for the HS80. It looks like a press and special tool may be required to service the sprocket on the track guide. 

Hope these help...



















A complete paper shop manual is available direct from Honda on their eBay site; here's a link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-HS55-...844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7d981c24


----------



## Shanem (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm having trouble with the sleeve shown behind roller (2). There is an arrow going to it but doesn't say what it is. 
I guess that is pressed on also?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

In the parts catalog, that sleeve is called a "Shaft, Roller" but no notes on service for it. I can tell you that part has been discontinued. There are no more available, so take it easy and don't ruin it. 

Our service guys think it should not be a press-fit item. It's likely it has seized or become stuck from corrosion over time (the HS80 dates back to the mid-1980s). Might try some PB Blaster or other penetrating spray, possibly some heat and lots of soaking.


----------



## Shanem (Jan 23, 2013)

I ended up having to replace the impeller bearing, friction shaft bearing and the support bearing for the track drive shaft.

I looked at while it was on the floor and thought to myself "this thing is never going back together". Well it did and there were no parts left.

Now I'm looking at the possibility of adding a light. I have a light off an old MTD but may look at getting an LED so it isn't as taxing on the machine. Question I have is I can't see any wires to connect it to. Only wires coming from the motor are for the key. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shanem (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking at a HS80 too and wondering if they have or can be fitted with something to generate electricity for a light and maybe hand warmers ??


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Please post some pictures
And its a Honda thats why it runs great.


----------

